# Suns transition into new era without Steve Nash



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Phoenix Suns fans recently eating at a local Mexican restaurant found it curious when they saw their beloved former point guard Steve Nash dining with his replacement Goran Dragic. Several of those fans let Nash know what they felt about him leaving to join the rival Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> Some fans "were saying, 'Steve come back, Steve come back,' " Dragic said. "Other fans were saying, 'Steve we got a new point guard now and we are going to beat your ass.' "
> 
> ...



http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--suns-transitioning-into-new-era-without-steve-nash.html


----------

